# Hot Box for bending PVC



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Any suggestions for a hot box for bending PVC? Brand and model #? Are they worth it???​


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

I use a greenlee. Not sure of the m# but its defiantly worth it especially for
The bigger stuff , unless you just like scalding and deforming with a 
hot gun. I say go for it you will not look back.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Never heard of a box for heating pvc myself, al we run over here is in PVC these days with Metallic Conduits being for special purposes in most cases or in older buildings. 

I run quite alot of PVC for EMS inside plant rooms and very rarely have to bend pvc, the connectors are inexpensive enough and are priced into all our jobs, plus we dont glue until the last minute so its alot easier to get cables out if you can just remove saddles and pull it apart.

If I do have to bend it for an offset or a saddle I drop the bending spring down it and work it with my hands, but be carefull you will go blind if you do it too often :laughing:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

If I do have to bend it for an offset or a saddle I drop the bending spring down it and work it with my hands said:


> Lol!
> 
> And forearms as big as popeye.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

With a spring and a one size larger emt bender you can do some pretty neat bends in cold pvc.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought a GB box for over 2 " and have greenlee blankets for smaller pvc.One day when I was bored,I tried to cold bend a lg of ¾ pvc.What a joke.Then I tried to thread it .


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> With a spring and a one size larger emt bender you can do some pretty neat bends in cold pvc.


You can achieve a corkscew by using a large sprinkler pipe like 6 inch... just because you can and you have been told to look busy for an hour on your first year, no other reason to ever do that of course. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Greenlee, I firget the model but it's 24" long with a T slot plug. Still using it since 2002 . My next will be the 48" model.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well go to greenlee online or any elec tool supply and buy a box heater there fine bending pipe cold is not the way to bend pvc .

G&B has a induction hot box i know this tool well its the best and faster then the old coil element hot box !

If you cold bend it flattens out the inside of the pipe so your wasting your time pulling wire in it more work to save a dollar .

Just get the tool for the job !

A blanket heater is only good for one thing up right tight spots like 4 inch stubs or 6 inch pvc its not worth buying for everyday small pvc there not cheap .

Our company has had Greenlee forever 2 inch small box 4 inch big box they been around for years nothing new we have hundreds of them out in the field .


We also have the old time greenlee oil bath heater but since they dont make them anymore because of safety crap and folks who dont know how to do electrical work or use a tool there not sold anywhere now thanks . 



We now have to rebuild them ourselfs just install a gas grill regulator on them and your fine but heres a tip for your workers turn off hot boxs when your on a job dont let them run 8 hours a day and dont toss them around and bang them up they will last years .

You can buy a new coil element when they go bad so its a kinda a repairable tool easy .

We run lots of pvc so do it right there also some other tips if your interested on bending pvc the right way just ask .


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

We use an old toaster oven with 2" holes on each side..
Works great.
But we just use Teck cable now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Never heard of a box for heating pvc myself, al we run over here is in PVC these days with Metallic Conduits being for special purposes in most cases or in older buildings.
> 
> I run quite alot of PVC for EMS inside plant rooms and very rarely have to bend pvc, the connectors are inexpensive enough and are priced into all our jobs, plus we dont glue until the last minute so its alot easier to get cables out if you can just remove saddles and pull it apart.
> 
> If I do have to bend it for an offset or a saddle I drop the bending spring down it and work it with my hands, but be carefull you will go blind if you do it too often :laughing:


:laughing:

http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...s=mfr&process=search&ID=,Greenlee,Bending,PVC


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a hot box for 2 inch and smaller and a blanket for 3-4. If I could have done it all over again I would have just bought the hotbends. Its a glorified torch but well worth the money. I think its like 900 bucks but you can use it for everything...no mater what pipe size... and you can take it into trenches and such.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Nobody uses the tailpipe?


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to use a "Turbo torch", it has a propane head about 3/4" and a long hose to attach to 20 lb bottle, great for heating large pipe with long radius's. but now i have greenlee hot boxes, fir time i used it i made "pvc soup",keep your eye on it they heat pretty quickly


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i was looking to buy a hotbox and a blanket but they are terribly expensive. ill stick to the heatgun for now until i make my millions :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The Greenlee one is nice. That's the only one I've ever used besides the blankets. 

We use the heat gun for bending PVC and the bends come out ok. 

For 2" of course I would need the 48" hot box.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhhh. I torch up to 4" with zero interior shrinkage. Its all in how you apply the heat. Don't tell on me..........



Zero scortch or soot marks. You are not cooking hot dogs for lunch, move the torch head like you are spray painting something. Have patience it takes a few minutes to get the pipe warm enough. Hot boxes are better, no question about it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i was looking to buy a hotbox and a blanket but they are terribly expensive. ill stick to the heatgun for now until i make my millions :thumbup:


I tell you what. A hot box is SO worth it it's not funny. :thumbsup:

I have an "up to 2 inch" Current Tools box. Just as nice and just as durable as the Greenlee, and made in the USA.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I tell you what. A hot box is SO worth it it's not funny. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have an "up to 2 inch" Current Tools box. Just as nice and just as durable as the Greenlee, *and made in the USA.*



:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Nobody uses the tailpipe?


 Glue and a match.


----------

